# Monark ACE.



## Nickinator (May 17, 2013)

this was posted a few days ago but since then I have completely put the bike back together. The bike was a total barn find bike when I got it and I brought it back to life. It was covered in red barn paint in every corner but the back of the chain-guard so we used goof off with good results. I bought this bike out of Chicago CL and thanks to bricycle for going to pick it up for me, I picked it up on my way to memory lane and was planing on selling it but.. I had a hard time letting it go and now I know why! So without further ado Its done!

Craigslist picture




bike done













Thanks for reading!, Nick.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 17, 2013)

Great job Nick! That should make a sale a lot easier. V/r Shawn


----------

